# my gorgeous beardie spyro x



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)




----------



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)

i don't know what type of beardie my spyro is? but im sure you will agree he/she is very cute


----------



## williebobc (Jul 13, 2009)

lol very cute and looks to be a good climber hehe


----------



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah lol, loves to climb on anything!!going to try make the back wall of the viv like a rock climbing wall


----------



## williebobc (Jul 13, 2009)

yh man that will be cool =0),think it will make he/she a little more occupied they can get a lil bored and it will be a little project for you let us no how it goes and mabey a few pic=0)


----------



## tezza2266 (May 25, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the viv from diff angles, let me know what you think...


----------

